# Tamales?



## lulubaker (Oct 13, 2007)

A friend of mine gave me a bag of frozen tamales... but I never cooked tamales before. What would be the best way to prepare them?? Thanks!!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ask the friend if they've already been cooked. They probably have. In which case you simply reheat them. A gentle steaming is probably best but covered in the microwave is good too.

Plain tamales are pretty good, but sauces can be nice. A little chile verde, even some cheese sauce though that's not authentic. For a simple quick sauce your favorite chunky salsa thinned with some stock, heated and pureed is good too. 

Phil


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

I'd like to know


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

They're a Latin American food. A finely ground cornmeal dough paste is spread on corn husks. A filling, most often some shredded meat in some sauce is placed on the paste. It's then folded up and steamed. There are many varieties of fillings and a few varieties of dough and many wrappers. Some areas use banana leaves and so on.

Some other Latin American countries use a sweet corn dough with no filling. I find that too bland for my taste, but they're popular in those ethnic cuisines.

Phil


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Cheers Phatch,
I'll check out some recipes online. sounds like good bbq food


----------



## lulubaker (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks so much for your help! I used some peach mango salsa and it worked great!


----------

